# Kor Phaeron and Erebus origins



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, we have "The First Heretic" which explains a lot of how/why the Heresy started... but I would like to know "The First First Heretic". An origin story of Lorgar and his relationship with his 2 mentors would be outstanding IMO. While probably my favorite book of the whole HH series "The First Heretic" does not go to the root of the evil which really started with Kor Phareon and Erebus.

I know Aaron lurks around here from time to time, if you happen to read this you might want to think about writing a story about the little boy who never knew that other people had good dreams. His visions of the Emperor when he was a child, and the war he fought in his name even before he met him.

"The First Heretic" was unique in that it made Lorgar more human than any of the other Primarchs, with that in mind I think that he deserves another book. Lorgar is accurate (and Magnus's critique of him as well) when he said he was never a soldier, much less a general. He wanted to create instead of destroy. What was he trying to create before the Emperor's arrival? Why did the Emperor allow him to believe he was God?

Out of all the fallen primarchs I think ultimately there will never be a "oh shit" momment of sanity with Lorgar. So far with the primarchs that have fallen there has been a constant theme of them making bad decisions and if they had to do it over again they would have never have picked up the Daemon Sword from the Laer Temple or bludgeoned thier way into the Emperor's webway. I don't think Lorgar has any hesitation, and even if Chaos was forced out of him like it was Horus he would not see the horror of what he has done, I think he would dive back in.

Call it Faith :shok:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I dont believe there will truly be origin novels concerning the Primarchs (that is novels centered around the transition of each Primarch from _'child'_ - emerging from their pod to rising to a position of prominence on their homeworld). I think that is best left to myth and legend. The Horus Heresy series at least will never cover that aspect of the Primarchs in any depth.


----------



## gharbad (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive asked myself the same question. Erebus is probably one of the most interesting characters in the Heresy and is involved with a lot that get it going. Thats what i found a bit disappointing even about the First Heretic when the book jumped to the dropsite massacre. I d like to know what happened with both Kor Phaeron and Erebus after the fleet split up.


----------

